# STEARMAN N2S



## Ron Handgraaf (Jun 30, 2007)

Something to read for the week-end!

The Stearman N2S or PT-17 or PT-19 or Boeing A75

I have flown a couple of hours with the Stearman equipped with a 450 hp P&W engine. Interesting bird!

have a look at

Stearman N2S / PT-17


----------

